# Gelcoat Repair Kits?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2019)

They are out there, but you’d be better off buying a pint of “interior” aka “bilge” gel coat some cabosil and viola you have a gel coat repair kit with enough product to do multiple repairs. The kits have only a very small amout of gelcoat and are mostly pigments.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Gotcha. Suggestion on a glass repair kit?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2019)

I buy in bulk so can’t help ya there, sorry


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can get everything except gelcoat from raka.com

Jamestowndistributors.com for gel


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

foam brush is useless with gelcoat. just use one of those small disposal paintbrushes, pull any loose hairs out 1st. brush it on thick and wet sand it after it sets. buff. voila.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

For the glass repair I was looking at the west kit. I’m concerned it’s not enough.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

does the repair require that you lay glass mesh or just plug a void? you can get a fiberglass paste with chopped glass fibers in a can, add an activator and apply with a putty knife if you don't need glass cloth.

https://www.amazon.com/762-Bondo-Ha...ocphy=1014996&hvtargid=pla-434217306426&psc=1


https://www.strobelssupply.com/3m-s...G2LOors0HF5P01f7CgvO5OhslSmiT_oxoCH7YQAvD_BwE


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

That is definitely probably more of what I am needing. Thanks

What activator is recommended? As you can see I have never done this before.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Chad,

Your little hour repair job seems to be growing by the day.

Now we need pics in order to help you out.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Chad,
> 
> Your little hour repair job seems to be growing by the day.
> 
> Now we need pics in order to help you out.


Boats at the shop right now getting a new oil pump, once it comes back I'll take a pic and share with the group. But you're right it seems like an easy fix is anything but. I do appreciate all of the feedback for sure so thank you very much.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I tried to post a picture but I keep getting error. Trying to post from my iPhone & iPad. Suggestions?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Below the reply section are 3 orange buttons. Click the upload a file and search your camera roll for the pic. After yo have selected click done. Then you will see them in the reply section, click full size.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

This is the most severe spot. A few other with cracking like above.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> They are out there, but you’d be better off buying a pint of “interior” aka “bilge” gel coat some cabosil and viola you have a gel coat repair kit with enough product to do multiple repairs. The kits have only a very small amout of gelcoat and are mostly pigments.


What is the ratio to gel & cabosil? I'm looking at either this or getting a fiberglass reinforced filler. I have several cracks to repair and I'm looking to be the most cost effective and best repair method. I'm buying the "pieces" now so that when it's time, it's all in.

TIA,
Chad


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2019)

You’ll want a minimum of about 60% gelcoat in the mix. Add in the cabosil slowly until you get a cake frosting/peanut butter consistency. Catalize for the amount of gelcoat in the mix. If using unwaxed gelcoat don’t forget to add some surfacing agent or duratec high gloss in the mix.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

S


Boatbrains said:


> You’ll want a minimum of about 60% gelcoat in the mix. Add in the cabosil slowly until you get a cake frosting/peanut butter consistency. Catalize for the amount of gelcoat in the mix. If using unwaxed gelcoat don’t forget to add some surfacing agent or duratec high gloss in the mix.


Sent you a PM


----------



## Nickhoog (Nov 28, 2015)

Use a Preval sprayer. Can get glass jar and power spray can at your local HD or Lowes. thin out gelcoat with styrene or acetone, much better than brush or foam


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Styrene can affect color.
Acetone can cause fish eyes.

Use duratech


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Forgot...styrene is a VERY dangerous substance.


----------

